# Battery cable or clamp replacement



## wrbrb (Aug 18, 2020)

I have a 2002 Honda CRV and the negative battery cable has been loose in the past causing me some problems. A guy at Autozone wedged a piece of metal between the post and clamp so there would be a tighter fit, but I want to replace it the right way so it isn’t a source of problems in the future.

Can the negative cable just be cut and stripped and a new end put on that fits better?

Can the same be done with the positive, or maybe some kind of butt connector since there isn’t as much slack to work with?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

the problem that I have had with the aftermarket clamps is the corrosion in the clamp-to-wire part.
you must put the dielectric grease on heavily and monitor it often for corrosion.


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

Lightly sand all wire strands B4 assembling your replacement battery clamps, but from your description, all you needed was to clean your battery posts & the inside of the existing clamps with very coarse sandpaper.

Your radio presets will be gone & your car's computer will take a week to relearn your driving habits.


----------



## wrbrb (Aug 18, 2020)

The problem with the negative battery post and clamp was that the clamp seemed like it was too loose even when tightened completely, so there’s an extra piece of metal acting to make the post larger. I figured an after market clamp might fit better, and then figured maybe I could replace the positive side at the same time.


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

Get the kind with two bolts that clamp onto the existing cable. Scrape all paint off the post/clamp & cable/clamp mating surfaces of the new clamps.

Another way to build up the post diameters is to wrap with solid copper #12 or #10 wire. Lightly sand the conductors first.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

With all the corrosion built up in the cable since 2002, I would just replace the cable.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

While this is just an example, a similar type battery cable end makes sense. I have a Cummins diesel, so I have two batteries that are interconnected, thus the large holes. You can buy most any configuration you need. They are easy to install and are corrosion resistant.








Car Battery Terminal Clamp Post 1/0 8 GA Gauge Positive Negative Port Connector | eBay


Material: Zinc alloy. Power Tool Battery. Highly conductive nickle finish. Superior performance for car audio wiring projects. Has two 1/0-gauge and two 8-gauge outputs. Color: As shown.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Replace the cable. The clamp on a new cable is sealed to the cable....that prevents oxidation, the issue that always returns when there is some movement between cable and clamp.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

If your cable is bad replace the whole thing.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Unless it's the clamp that's actually breaking (have had that happen when it developed a crack), sounds like you just need some battery terminal shims:


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

The biggest problem you have is the corrosion goes into the cables. Cleaning never works for me. Replace the cable or remove far enough back that when the cable is cut there is no corrosion. 
Really need a high press connection for this application. Unless you know someone with the tool and connections it will probably be faster to replace the cable. 

Lots of products to keep the connections and cables clean.


----------

